# Smallest Travel Grill?



## keltin (Sep 7, 2007)

Now doesn’t this look like fun! You could set this up on a small end table on fire proof bricks and use the optional fire bowl to have a little party grill. Everyone gathers around and grills their on shish kabobs or teriyaki beef strips. And just perfect for camping. Pretty neat.

Can be bought at Wal-Mart to boot.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

This is too cool, Keltin. I would love this for on the beach.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 7, 2007)

das ist eine grill fantastichen!  

mucho fantastiche!


----------



## keltin (Sep 7, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> This is too cool, Keltin. I would love this for on the beach.


 
Oh yeah, it would be perfect on the beach, especially with the optional fire bowl that double as a charcoal holder for transport. Good idea.

And when the grill is disassembled and stored, it becomes a safety protection device.......just smack someone in the head with it and you’re safe!


----------



## keltin (Sep 7, 2007)

buckytom said:


> das ist eine grill fantastichen!
> 
> mucho fantastiche!


 

ja ist es sehr nett!


----------



## Katie H (Sep 7, 2007)

What a great tool!  I wish I'd known about this about a year ago.  One of our sons and his wife hiked the Appalachian Trail and could've used something like this.  They had to travel VERY light.

Next time I'm in Wal-Mart I'm going to take a look at the little goodie.   They like to do outdoor stuff.  Could be a good Christmas gift for them.


----------



## Constance (Sep 7, 2007)

Kim and I used to have a baby Weber that we used a lot when we went camping in some of the more remote places. It was big enough for 4 burgers or 2 steaks. It probably didn't take up more room in the camping box than that one.
This one is cute though, and I'll bet it works very well.


----------



## Bacardi (Nov 12, 2007)

If you want a deal, check out academy sports $129 ultra sear grill.  It's a 20lbs grill that only has one IR burner.


----------

